# Who or what prevents an Academy player from playing outside academy?



## Soccer anonymous (Nov 19, 2016)

What measures are in place to enforce  the USSDA rule of full-time players not being able to participate in outside competitions?

For example,
A full time player playing in ayso tournament.
Or
A full time player playing in an a 
unsanctioned league.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

